# convict babys.



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

recently 1 of my full grown males an a smalle female(about1 1/2 in.) have decided to spawn. i dident notice untill i saw the little babys swiming an took a closer look bcuz ithought it was a little waste floating around...
i have never raised fry b4. i asume caring for most fish fry is the same..??

- what are good things to feed them? they are tiny but free swiming. ive been crushing up flake food an they seem to be eating it.

-would it be ok to make my week water change of 25% with out affecting or stressing the babys?

ughhh... any other advice would be very much apreshiated.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

when ya siphon for your w/c, your discharge bucket should be small and white... before dumping, examine to insure you've not sucked any babys up. Then, and this is important, go out and snag a bunch of tanks... They breed like rabbits!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## ollyboyce (Jan 12, 2012)

convicts will breeed in the most rubbish conditions, just cary on as normal using williemcd's advice!


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

thats funny,because i could never get my convicts to breed.


----------

